# Sausage Mac n Cheese Stuffed Fatty



## uncle eddie (Sep 26, 2021)

At the wifes special request, I made a sausage mac and cheese stuffed fatty. 
The stuffing is so good we actually ate the sausage mac n cheese for lunch. 
Total build time from filling the noodle pot with water to completed fatty construction was right at 1 hour. 
I used apple for smoke and the smoker was at 275F. 
Total time in the smoker was about 90 minutes. 

Here are the pics.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 26, 2021)

Nothing to say but FANTASTIC

sign me up for a large helping of that fattie

David


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 26, 2021)

I'd have a very hard time resisting some of that fattie.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 26, 2021)

Heck yeah that's epic. Nice work bud!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice work bud .


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 26, 2021)

that is a killer spread!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 26, 2021)

Righteous loaf


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 26, 2021)

Yes please. Like!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 27, 2021)

Man that looks great! Love to try it


----------



## Cabo (Sep 27, 2021)

Genius!


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks Great, Eddie!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

